
The Song ‘Oh Yeah’ from ‘Ferris Bueller’s Day Off’ is the Origin of a Fortune - gadders
http://www.wsj.com/articles/oh-yeah-the-song-from-ferris-buellers-day-off-is-catchy-irritating-and-the-origin-of-an-investing-fortune-1485531358
======
woofyman
The whole album by Yello is fantastic. Not a bad track and has guest vocals by
Shirley Bassey of Goldfinger fame.

------
coldtea
Hmm, well, part of the "origin of a fortune".

Dieter Meier of Yello was already very rich (son of a big-time Swedish (edit:
Swiss) banker).

~~~
nissehulth
Swiss, not Swedish.

Switzerland - bankers, cuckoo clocks and chocolate

Sweden - IKEA, meatballs and Spotify.

~~~
coldtea
Yes. Actually a typo, since I know where he is from and the differences
between the two countries (e.g. not a "I want to visit Austria and see the
kangaroos" mistake).

------
omilu
I was in elementary school when i first saw Ferris Buellers. I used to wake up
early, ride my bike to school and wait for school to start in the dark with a
few other kids. We thought it was fun to be at school a few hours before
anyone got there. That all changed once I saw the movie.

~~~
DonHopkins
Oh no!

------
DonHopkins
‘On March 23, 1994 between 3 and 4 in the afternoon, Dieter Meier will be
standing on this plaque.’

[https://dialoguesentredeux.wordpress.com/tag/train-
station/](https://dialoguesentredeux.wordpress.com/tag/train-station/)

------
vermooten
Mirror, or paywall workaround?

~~~
rocky1138
Click the "web" link under the title on HN.

